# Help with a value and info on a SPEED BYKE



## Charlie Long (Aug 4, 2011)

hello, i am new to this forum and i was looking for info and a general value of this old bicycle i have.
 the only markings are above the front fork and say SPEED BYKE going up and down with a gold star in between SPEED and BYKE the star has METAL SPECIALTIES MFG CHICAGO USA and the seat has MADE IN USA TROXEL. i believe it was made in the 1930's? i tried googling it but i had no luck. it is missing the front tire and half of the right pedal. the bike does work and the chain moves if you pedal it. the makings on the take are not visible anymore. Any info, help, and/or value of what it is worth would be great thanks.


----------



## chitown (Aug 4, 2011)

*Spanky's ride! Speed-O-Byke*

Welcome to thecabe and great find you got there.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AYAzvkPxomg

You have a pretty rare, original bike there. Designed by George Lewis after leaving Mead Cycle company and before he designed the Silver King aluminum bikes of the mid 30's. I think they date to '33-'34?

The fact that yours looks pretty original helps a bunch as far as value is concerned. The ones I've seen pop up here and there usually aren't nearly that complete. There are some folks making reproductions of these so there is a market out there... just a small one.

Take your time and do some more research before doing anything would be my advice. As it is said many times on this site... "It's only original once!" 

Chris


----------



## restoringguy (Aug 9, 2011)

*speed byke*

what  you got there is a 1933 speed byke which i would love to buy if its for sale? ill show what mine looks like

 this is a 1932 presto version speed-o-byke this one is fully restored but still not done any info or if you wanna sell it please contact me at 951-553-5265 shawn


----------



## ridingtoy (Aug 10, 2011)

Here's another CABE member with a speed byke they want to sell, if not sold already: http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?13353-i-hav-a-speed-o-byke-need-info-im-going-to-sell

Dave


----------



## Charlie Long (Aug 11, 2011)

I do want to sell this bike as I have no need for it and do not collect vintage bicycles. i would rather sell it to someone who would enjoy it more than i do. Right now i have absolutley no idea of what it is worth in the present condition. I had a a few people mention prices but some were a few hundred and some were in the thousands range. So any price range and estimated value would be great if anyone knows what they are worth or a rough value of mine is worth. also feel free to private message me with offers if you like.


----------



## skatevw (Nov 6, 2014)

*speed-o-byke*

Hi, I see you like these little speed-o-bykes, I bought a frame a year ago, with motor and finally found out what it is now, If interested, get back to me, Barry/skatevw


----------

